# Who Has Stock: Purple Efest 20A Batteries?



## ace_d_house_cat (3/7/19)

Hey guys, 

I've checked Vapealicious and they seem to be sold out. Is there any other vendors you knwo that stock the 20A Efest batteries? 

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (3/7/19)

Vapemob usually stocks efest batteries. Here is the link, would have given u a more direct link but I dont understand the difference between purple/pink and often confuse violet with purple. 
https://www.vapemob.co.za/product-category/hardware/batteries/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/7/19)

VapeMob sold out.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (3/7/19)

Any reason you want eFest batteries? For the more than 5 years I've been watching vaping, eFest batteries have always been over-rated, never lasted as long as other batteries. And sure you get clones everywhere, but these were fairly well targeted. Now things change of course. Regardless, I stuck in one of my new 26650 eFest batteries into my Aegis, the mod immediately claimed that the amperage was too high for the battery. And here I've been using these same eFest batteries in a mech! Rated to an apparent 30A or something.

If you like because they are purple, your safer bet is simply to buy a set of Sony VT4 or 5 (or 6) or almost anything Samsung and LG, and then re-wrap them.

Check Mooch, see the difference between these 2 eFest batteries:




So sure the one gets an excellent rating. It is accurately rated 30A. But see the other one, rated 40A, and it really is 20A. You are not going to get inconsistencies like that (at least not in that degree) if you go Samsung / LG / Sony.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (3/7/19)

Interesting indeed! 

So I currently have two SONY VTC 4s for my Luxotic BF Box and (in my mind) there's no better battery for that mod. I also have Samsung 30Qs in my two DRAGS and they also perform well. In the day of my RX200s, I had a trio fo LG Chocolates in there and also performed well. 

I now need to get two batteries for my Nunchaku/Gear RTA setup. The reasons for wanting EFest batteries are the following: 

1. I've had an EFest battery (in the days of Kangertech Subox Mini) and many batteries came and went but that just kept on going, I eventually lost it. 
2. @Rob Fisher rates them highly. His application (for a few of them) is a single battery, regulated mod with a coil resistance of 0.4-0.5 ohms. Pretty much what I'm going to use it for. 

I really just want to figure out if they're better than my pink Samsung or LGs (that Iv'e had in the past).

Reactions: Like 1


----------

